# Pomella sapele conference table



## APBcustoms (Sep 21, 2015)

Handcrafted this big boy and was blown away by the figure!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 21, 2015)

Love the top! Legs look a little dainty for it, in my opinion. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 21, 2015)

I agree but, thats the one they picked out its an arhaus base its really heavy solid cast iron

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 21, 2015)

Handsome table Austin ! What did you use for a finish ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 21, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Handsome table Austin ! What did you use for a finish ?



Wipe on poly urethane 5 coats I think and then buffed with a mixture of mineral oil carnauba wax and bees wax


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 21, 2015)

Is it a single slab width or a single live edge cut in half and grain matched?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2015)

Really handsome Austin!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 21, 2015)

THAT slab is beautiful! I agree that they should have let you put the right base under it for them. Did I mention that that wood is beautiful?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 21, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Is it a single slab width or a single live edge cut in half and grain matched?


 Single slab no cuts. All hand planned down

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 21, 2015)

Great looking table top.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 23, 2015)

Very nice looking table !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 23, 2015)

Great job Austin....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Sep 23, 2015)

beautiful job that grain is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice Table

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 23, 2015)

Here a picture to show off the grain better

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 23, 2015)

I like this table. I like big, heavy wooden things and sometimes get criticism because of my preference. So, yes the top is wonderful, but the legs seem out of proportion.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 23, 2015)

Legs are definitely small I don't like the base but that's what they want and like I told them that the base is small before and after it was built but hey it's their table and their money

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (Sep 26, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> Wipe on poly urethane 5 coats I think and then buffed with a mixture of mineral oil carnauba wax and bees wax



I am redoing a kitchen table right mowing using urethane for the top. But would you recommend a coat of wax as well?


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm not at all a furniture maker just made a few tables and a chair. I used the wax as a polish to buff out the finish once sanded

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (Sep 26, 2015)

Ok. Never really done a table top either so just wondering.


----------

